# Ipod Touch won't connect to laptop



## Zekkei9 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey my ipod touch will connect via the usb cable to the charging adapter plugged into a socket when i plug it in there to charge, but now i want to put songs on my ipod so i disconnect the usb cable from the adapter and plug it into the usb port on my laptop instead but it wont recognize it. 
I don't understand how the cable works when plugged into the adapter/socket but not when plugged into the laptop?
Also other things plugged into the USB ports work fine so it's nothing wrong with my USB's either.
I've checked i have an apple device manager and its set to automatic and i've restarted it.
Don't know what else to do? :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have iTunes installed on the computer? Have you tried a different USB port? Does My Computer see the iPod?


----------

